# THC's Random DC Tourist Photos (plus several from Scarlet)



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tiara presented by Napoleon to his second wife.










Plaques that are part of the Navy Memorial. Plaque on the left honors submariners, plaque on the right honors Navy Blimps. Seriously, blimps were the most highly sought-after convoy escorts while U-Boats were a threat in World War II. No convoy escorted by a blimp ever lost a ship to submarines!



















I found it funny that a place would be titled "Hotdog Mania", but tout their burgers.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Couple more....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


>


How cool is this! Where was it taken? Schoolhouse Rock - everybody sing along now...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> How cool is this! Where was it taken? Schoolhouse Rock - everybody sing along now...


Smithosonian American Art Museum.



Spoiler



and i bought it on a T-shirt, on a magent and a couple of postcards..


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing.   And crebel, I like your Adelaide Love quote.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The neat doors on the entrance to the National Geographic building (the visiting exhibit of Saxon gold is worth seeing). The little globe on the door handle is a nice touch. It ends up that this is not the entrance tourists are encouraged to use, but the guard did let me go on through.










These tracks are among the earliest fossil signs of multicellular life. We have the tracks, but we do NOT have any fossils or direct knowledge of the creatures that created them. I find that a fascinating mystery!










You know this building....










Franklin Delano Roosevelt, and Scottie. I don't know if the sculptor intended that the finger would be an attractive thing to pull on, but about a quarter of the people visiting did pull on the finger, and the bronze is worn bright from being touched!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------

